# Busco Circuito Utilizando Frecuencia de 144.000 Mhz?



## El Tecnico (Abr 7, 2008)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en esto pero estoy buscando un circuito ó algo haci para transmitir y recibir la data de un modem de internet. Explico, tengo internet (cable modem) con un router netgear wireless, tengo unos amigos que vivien como a 1000 pies ó mas de distancia. El servicio de internet no les llega donde ellos viven, pero como todos sabemos la comunicacion por radio de 144.mhz es muy buena y quisiera poder prestarle el servicio de internet para que ellos tengan internet. ¿Se puede utilizar radios de comunicacion para esto? ¿existe algun circuito para esto? Espero no equivocarme de lugar para hacer este post.
Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2008)

Esa frecuancia esta reservada para radioaficionados, si haces un enlace sobre esta, muy posiblemente un radioaficionado se moleste contigo.


----------



## VichoT (Abr 7, 2008)

Holas.El Tecnico.aparte dela licencia de radioaficionado ke debes tener como dice fogonazo  en esta banda (mas bien enlos alrededores) estan los canales superiores de TV deña red abierta (7 al 14).ademas de todos los servicios urbanos . policias, bomberos y otras comunicaciones de  caracter local ke si bien es cierto usan AM = puedes interferir su transmision y eso si que es malo.... e smejor ke buskes una frecuencia mas alta.

Sobre los 200MHz segun entiendo esta libre.... alguienme puede confirmar o desmentir esta afrimacion pelase.

BYE!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Abr 7, 2008)

sobre los 200 MHz hay frecuencias aeronauticas militares (segun la zona) , y operan los canales de tv aire del 8 al 13 .  el 7 de aca esta alrededor de los 179 MHz . 
Yo recomendaria transmitir cerca de la banda PMR (handys de uso libre ) que estan en los 446 MHz . o por los 433 MHz que creo que tambien es libre (se usa para los enlaces de algunos aparatos como termometros digitales que tienen el sensor fuera de la casa, y el receptor dentro)

en vhf segun mis conocimientos se usan estas frecuencias : 
108 - 117.9  radioayudas vor e ils .aviacion
118 - 136  radiotelefonia aeronautica
137 - 143  servicios de seguridad privada , emergencias y otros...
144 - 148  banda de radioaficion con licencia .
148 - 155 servicios seguridad privada,handys policia ,  emergencias medicas (ambulancias)...
156 - 162 radiotelefonia maritima. 
162 - 174 servicios seguridad.............
175 - 216 tv por aire banda H 
220 - 240 aviacion militar . 

arriba de los 240 ya ni idea que hay ( mi handy no llega mas de los 180 MHz en vhf)
en UHF desde los 300 a los 400 MHz recibi muy pocas cosas.. y entre los 400 y 500 , esta lleno de transmisiones de policia (en fm) ,radiotaxis , radioaficionados cerca de los 430 MHz .. y algunas transmisiones codificadas ...


----------



## El Tecnico (Abr 7, 2008)

Eso es cierto, todo lo que han escrito aqui es cierto, ahora el proposito es por que tengo 2 frecuencias las cuales son comercial y en ellas me gustaria probar algo como lo antes mencionado. Desde luego esto es si hay alguna manera de realizarlo. Gracias por sus consejos y opiniones.  y si no se pudiera realizar pues no se puede, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 8, 2008)

lo mas importante el tecnico ¿que velocidad de transmision de datos quieres lograr, como optima?

porque 300 metros (1000pies) mo es una distancia imposible para dos placas wi-fi con antena exterior y a una velocidad muy superior a lo que puedas lograr con el ancho de banda de un canal de vhf


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2008)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> ...porque 300 metros (1000pies) mo es una distancia imposible para dos placas wi-fi con antena exterior y a una velocidad muy superior a lo que puedas lograr con el ancho de banda de un canal de vhf



Y ademas es bidirecconal y Legal !


----------



## pepechip (Abr 8, 2008)

hola
con un tipo de antena unidereccional puedes intentar cubrir esa distancia
http://www.faq-mac.com/mt/archives/006726.php


----------



## El Tecnico (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola he leido sus comentarios y voy a intentar con el uso de la antena Wifi para ver que pasa. Luego les dejare saber que paso. Tambien hare la prueva con un plato para recibir señal de satelite el cual vi unas intrucciones que se puede utilizar para antena wifi y por lo que pude leer se ve muy interezante. Luego les dejo saber lo que susedio.


----------

